# 14feb08



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

got a few last night. 4 or 5 around 16in, the largest went 17 inches. 



















BOB


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Another nice mess of flatties :clap


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

Very nice!


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Mother-of-God man where did you get into them at? Are you sure you arent using dynomite? :bowdown:bowdown


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

now thats a nice mess of fish!!!! :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

Alright, the story... 

Set out last night around 7:30ish with my cuz. Abouttwo hourslater, he's cold and wants to go home. About a half dozen fish in the boat. 

Drop him off at the dock and pick up my bro. We head back out. It slowed down a bit. Saw some nice beds with no flounder to be found. Fished until about 2:00am. Went alot longer and farther than anticipated. 13 flounder, 1 sheep. Checked the gas... :doh ... pretty light. 

Bee-line it back across the bay. Sputter, sputter. Out of gas in the middle of the bay. 

Start paddling. About an hour later and ready to take a nap, hang a gig over the side and we have bottom! Ok. Let's drop the lights and pole back. 

3:40am phone call. Other brother. Says he'll come get us. Then, "There he is(flounder not brother)."Shake him off in the boat. Turn around, there's another. Hit him. Before I can get him outta thewater, there's another.

Make a loop. No more, but if there laying like this, we gotta check this next spot down the beach before Willie gets here. 

Pole, pole. Get to the spot, nothing. Then, 7 in the boat. Willie shows up. Hit 2 more poling out to meet him. 

I learned a couple things last night. One of them being, monitor fuel level... :banghead


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

It seems like all of your trips turn out to be an adventure. Glad to see the great mess of fish. Congratulations.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

damn sounds like you earned those fish!!! thats one thing i like about my boat...18 gallons of fuel and i usually top it off before i head to the boat ramp..just in case.


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

wow.....what a fine meal!!! awesome kill!!!:bowdown:toast


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_lblFullMessage>It seems like all of your trips turn out to be an adventure.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Some are disasters. Hey, we ought to get up and swap some stories. :toast


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *fishFEEDER9697 (2/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> > <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_lblFullMessage>It seems like all of your trips turn out to be an adventure.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> ...


 Sounds like a plan to me......


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I count 28. Very nice! :clap


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Death From Above (2/16/2008)*I count 28. Very nice! :clap


27 and a shitdonkey, but who's counting oke

nice catch!!!.... errrr GIG!


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

I know this man personally. If he said he did it, HE DARN SURE DID!

He is a scientific kind of fisherman and he is good!


----------



## chuck (Oct 2, 2007)

Way to go


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

:bowdown


----------



## rjack82 (Feb 20, 2008)

i think they were just added to the endangered species list!

good job Bob, can't wait to get back up there


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Mr. Mike (2/18/2008)*I know this man personally. If he said he did it, HE DARN SURE DID!
> 
> He is a scientific kind of fisherman and he is good!


What's a "scientific kind of fisherman"?


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Death From Above (2/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Mr. Mike (2/18/2008)*I know this man personally. If he said he did it, HE DARN SURE DID!
> ...




well when you first go out, you have to calculate how the flux capacitor is going coagulate with the derivitive homocifier modulater. once this is achieved, you must then configure the retroincabulator to aquire a girder motion and not a twisting torque action to maximize optimum fishing capabilities......its actually quite simple.......:toast


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *fishmasterseven (2/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Death From Above (2/20/2008)*
> ...




Thats good :clap:clap:clap


----------

